# Trumpet snail prob



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

Hi,

I don't know a lot about them so this could turn out to be a stupid question, but it has got me thinking what it could be............. :? 

What are the ulcer like things on their shells, only a few have them, some have 1, others up to 4...they're spread over the shells in various locations.


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

I have some MTS's but not seen any of that.
Is it ulcers on the shell or could it be baby snails?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

Hope they are, I only said ulcer because that was the only comparison I could think of.

There's roughly 200 ish in their own tank (long story, DAN!!  )   

anyway,
I've never had them before so I really don't know, do baby snails leave the egg jelly and cling to a snail?


----------



## ulster exile (26 Jul 2008)

MTS are livebearers - there are no eggs, so it can't be that.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> MTS are livebearers - there are no eggs, so it can't be that.



That would explain why after 2 weeks there are no eggs on the Java fern I put in the tank for them 
That was going to be a future question, thanks ulster  

So it's looking like it's a bacteria on their shells?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

Is there a med safe for snails? :?


----------



## ulster exile (27 Jul 2008)

Don't know mate tbh - Am I mistaken that both pics show the same snail?

As this isn't a fish we're talking about, is it possible that you could take out the affected one and perhaps try and open up one of those lumps to see if it's hard or fluid filled?  I mean, it's on the shell so perhaps you could take out of the tank and treat the shell, not the tank? Don't mistake my meanderings for advice (and especially not advice borne of experience)though - it's just what I would do if I was in your shoes!


----------



## spaldingaquatics (27 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Don't know mate tbh - Am I mistaken that both pics show the same snail?



wow, you've got a keen eye  

they sure are ulster, but the reason for that is that every time I try to get a close up of anything be it fish, snail or....anything,   if it's behind glass the camera just will not focus    so I snapped that snail over the top, but sadly many more look the same, some worse than that one.

I'm going to take one out of the tank and attempt to see what's in the ulcer thing, if you no what i mean, just to see if it leaks fluid, it's on the shell so can't hurt the snail can it? I'm thinking it's like a bacteria growth so will probably just be 'furry'

I'm not too worried because all the snails are in a dedicated tank with nothing else, but I'd still like them to be healthy


----------



## Voo (27 Jul 2008)

Do you have a nerite snail in the tank? They look similar to nerite snail eggs. Check the wood in your tank if there is any - if they are eggs they'll be all over that and they're a pain to get off!


----------



## spaldingaquatics (27 Jul 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> Do you have a nerite snail in the tank? They look similar to nerite snail eggs. Check the wood in your tank if there is any - if they are eggs they'll be all over that and they're a pain to get off!



it's just the mts in there  

I've just taken 2 more pictures I don't know if these are any clearer?


----------



## Superman (28 Jul 2008)

Hmm looks odd. Not sure tbh, they look a bit different to the nerite snail eggs I had.

Are they hard like a shell? How about if you shine a light near/through it can you see anything in it? Like you can with a chicken's egg.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (28 Jul 2008)

No, they're just solid  

the snails are acting normal, digging in the day, invading the glass on mass at night, so it doesn't seem to be anything other than some sort of bacteria on the shell?

Is there a non copper med for snails?


----------



## nickyc (29 Jul 2008)

I'd PM Matt - if memory serves me right, he's got loads of snails and knows quite a bit


----------



## TDI-line (29 Jul 2008)

Hey Adam,

i've just found a few of these trumpet snails in my garage tank, and a few have these white marks. 

I think they are eggs of some sort, and these have appeared on my wood over time also, the culprits would be Nerite snails or Corydoras Sterbai, but i'm no expert.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (29 Jul 2008)

[FOR SALE] TOP QUALITY NERITE SNAILS  

only joking  

so it looks like it's the nerite egg theory then Dan? although whatever it is, I've checked on some that aren't dug in yet and it's not spreading



			
				nickyc said:
			
		

> I'd PM Matt - if memory serves me right, he's got loads of snails and knows quite a bit



I'll see what he says


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Jul 2008)

well I dont think theyre nerite eggs as theyre irregular sizes.

If that snail is dead, scrape away gently at the growth, see if its solid or if theres anything oozy in it.. that should tell you if its some kind of abscess/growth, or just a calcium deposit.


----------



## Egmel (29 Jul 2008)

If the blobs appeared after the shell had formed, i.e they popped up then I doubt they're calcium deposits but are more likely to be some sort of limpet or parasite.  

They don't look to be part of the shell, the colour is too dissimilar and since the shell is similar to our hair and nails I wouldn't be scared to scrape them off and see what's underneath.


----------

